# What could this be?



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Well looks like we will be making another vet visit for Bailey. I noticed some kind of skin abrasion near her mouth jaw line. It's really weird I had seen this thing before but it was small and it did not seem to bother her at all. Well saturday I noticed it has gotten way bigger and by sunday I think she must has scratched it and it was bleeding. It looks like raw skin but she has not given me any signs of pain. What could this be?? Could it be a wart or something? Do dogs get warts?


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Dogs can definitely get warts, and they have to be surgically removed. I would honestly make an appointment with your vet ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It does resemble a wart or something of that nature. I would go to the vet but don't think its anything to worry about. Keep us posted!nn


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Becky -- this does look like a wart (sometimes referred to as a skin tag), but that's an unusualy place for a fluff to get one. They normally occur on the back. Also, it seems pretty big for a wart. Most start out very, very small. I would definitely have my Vet look at it. It may need to be removed and biopsied.

Sending prayers that it's just a wart and doesn't need attention.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bailey looks veryadorable with the cute pink bows! I hope the Vet can identify what that is and quickly remove it without causing Baily too much pain or discomfort! Please keep us update once you find out what it is and if there is a way to prevent our furballs from getting them.


----------

